# ONLY 12.86 pounds.



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a good GON report with picture, that you just might enjoy,,,, the kid had to jump into the water & grab it,,,, after his line broke!

12.86 pounds.
https://www.gon.com/fishing/cook-county-largemouth-just-misses-gons-big-bass-list


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow. That's a huge bass.


----------



## PolkRunKid (Aug 25, 2015)

I would smiling if I caught that. That's tough.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

he looks dry to me


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That's a monster for sure.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Don't you guys know that it makes you a badazz if you hold a staight face in pics?? LOLOLOLOL


----------



## DH56 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow-Very Nice!


----------

